# ادارة المخاطر risk management



## safety113 (2 أغسطس 2010)

RISK MANAGEMENT NEW PRESENTATION
L.T.Attacht
ادارة المخاطر
عرض جديد
انظر للمرفقات
​


----------



## sayed00 (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور احمد - دائما لديك الجديد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أغسطس 2010)

عرض قيم
بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## aaar (28 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## shamsiye (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر الله سعيكم ... وبارك فيكم ... وعيد مبارك ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير .*


----------



## krankel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملف تقييم المخاطر أرجو أن يكون مفيدا*

مشاهدة المرفق 3_Hazard_Identification_Methods_and_Results.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق 3_Health_and_Environmental_Hazards.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق 1_Major_Hazards_Classification.rar


----------



## krankel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ادارة المخاطر risk management*

مشاهدة المرفق Risk_Assessment_and_Internal_Control.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Risk_Assessment_Natural_Gas_Extraction.pdf


----------



## krankel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ISO-FDIS_31010_2010_Risk_Management_-_Risk_assessment_techniques*

مشاهدة المرفق ISO-FDIS_31010_2010_Risk_Management_-_Risk_assessment_techniques.pdf


----------



## krankel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*Osha*

مشاهدة المرفق Good Practice Guidance on Occupational Health Risk Assessment.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق osha-strategic-management-plan611.pdf


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور
أخي على الملفات
قمت بنقلها ووضعها في الموضوع المناسب
مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vtc_sgl (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الغرام (5 يوليو 2012)

يسلمووو


----------



## فارس الغرام (11 يوليو 2012)

يسلموو


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------

